# can pigeons see in the dark?



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

hey...sometimes when it is pitch black in my room, i here puffy jump up on the perch when i know that he can't see it! And the perch is a foot above him;how on earth does he know where to jump and how to do it?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*In the dark*

Has it ever been pitch back in your house? Don't kind of know where things should be? Maybe it is the the same for your bird.


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*puffy*

yea...but its strange...because when it is pitch black in his cage...he does everything that he would normally do...he is even able to go to the downstairs of his cage, and the second story to eat! Thousands of times per night he will even fly up to the third story(when he gets thirsty) It amazes me, because he will even fly down to the second story even though he cant see where he is going!! Its strange!


----------



## LeslieP (Dec 6, 2005)

*I am new, but shouldn't he be sleeping..*

at night. I know all my chickens/turkeys/guineas roost at night. I think my pigeons do too. Why is he so active at night?


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

**

i have know clue!! It may be because my radio is on....would that have anything to do with it i wonder!? But, i know he loves the radio...cause when i turn it off, he will start clucking at me;than when i put it back on...he starts to coo! So, yea, strange bird lol but he is def. a cute and wonderful one!


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

well i have an idea.well like all of us it knows its enviroment.i can walk around my house in putch black.all i have to know is where in a room i am and i can pinpoint where the door and bed is.maybe its he same with a bird


----------



## pigeonlover2004 (Feb 20, 2004)

*yea*

yea, it prob. is the same way with birds! Never really thought of it, but you are prob. right!


----------

